# What happened the day you were born



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice little website that you can search any date in history:
Today in History - BrainyHistory

Luc H


----------



## chef at heart (Nov 24, 2007)

March 13 Apollo 9 returns to Earth


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Hmm... nothing really fun ever happens on my birthday. Oh well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The first transatlantic helicopter flight began. Didn't say whom or how it turned out. Hm....


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks!
i finally know what happened on the day i was born!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

On my birthday, Einstein celebrated his 60th birthday~

doc


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

I was born in NE India on Nov 21, 1962. On that day the Chinese withdrew their attack on that part of India (Assam). I would like to take credit for that but I was just born


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

i never knew we attacked india...?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The day I was born my mother let out a yell. Since then she hasn't stopped yelling (at me). 

Just kidding mom, I love you, really, even the day I cut windows in the curtains...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hahahaha......genetics has wicked payback Kuan.....just ask my Mom.

some of my favorite actors were born on my birthday.....
Helen Mirren, Mick Jagger, Jeremy Piven, Kevin Spacey......
Bay of Pigs happened on this trully aspicious day too.....knew there'd be pigs involved somewhere along the way.


----------



## girdhar (Dec 3, 2007)

I tried to find out a lot but found nothing interesting on the day I born .
but as far as birthday is concerned it comes on the 14th Feb 1987.
A valentine day.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's a question: How many birthday's does the average male have in an average lifetime?

doc (will publish answer later!)


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Birthdays are good for longevity. The more you have, the longer you live


----------



## piyush (Feb 6, 2008)

Longest day in Southern hemisphere.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

One... you are only born on one day, your birthday.

Luc H.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

cube root of 91125 is my age so far


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I started changing lives... I only hope i'm doing a decent job of it


----------



## drive (Aug 11, 2006)

April 11, 1960 in History







*Event:
*1st weather satellite launched (Tiros 1)


----------



## american_suisse (Mar 9, 2007)

St. Valentine's Day Massacre in Chicago...okay so it was 27 years before I was born but still!! :smiles:


----------



## iswhaticrave (Feb 14, 2008)

Very interesting website Luc!


----------



## anotherposter (May 1, 2009)

Hey thanks for that cool link mate!

Here's what happened on the day I was born:

24th February 1985

- Amy Alcott wins LPGA Circle K Golf Open Tucson 
- Birendra, Bir Bikram Shah Dev crowned King of Nepal 
- Jim Kelly (Houston USFL) passes for pro football record 574 yds 
- Yul Brynner reprised his role in "The King and I"


----------



## penpen (Jun 24, 2008)

Fun site! Events that happened on my birthday:

Federal Equal Rights Amendment fails 3 states short of ratification

"Lena Horne: Lady, Music" closes at Nederlander New York City after 333 performances

New Jersey NHL franchise officially named Devils by fan balloting, runner-up names are Blades, Meadowlanders and Americans 

Orbiter Challenger (OV-099) rolled out at Palmdale


----------



## robinfood (May 18, 2009)

A Bloodless coup in Somalia (National Day)
cool site


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing.
Nothing happened on the day I was born.
I think that explains a lot about me.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I share the day with Emmit Smith... other than that, nothing really.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

That is not entirely accurate, YOU arrived in this world with NO distractions!:crazy:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

On the day I was born, Einstein turned 60.

doc


----------

